
Apple readying new external 5K Display, may feature integrated GPU - davidbarker
http://9to5mac.com/2016/06/01/apple-readying-new-external-5k-display-as-current-model-goes-out-of-stock-may-feature-integrated-gpu/
======
monk_e_boy
PC, XBox and PlayStation will all (soon) support VR, I wonder how much Apple
care. Integrated monitor & GPU along with the AMD Radeon news may mean they
will have enough horse power to drive VR. Maybe?

~~~
petepete
So to use Apple VR I'd need a 5k monitor too? Can't wait!

------
adamnemecek
Does anyone know why is Apple taking so long with releasing a MacBook with 4k
resolution?

~~~
wmf
Because 4K at reasonable DPI would be bigger than 15 inches which is too small
of a market for Apple to care about and 4K at reasonable size would have
pointless and battery-sucking DPI.

~~~
adamnemecek
But there is quite a few non apple laptops with 4k that seem to do just fine.
It's not pointless, 4k would give you like twice as much screen space as
current retinas. It would consume more battery but it's not like retinas
don't.

~~~
slededit
Apple's approach to high DPI is that things should be the same size but have
more detail. Screen real estate is somewhat configurable but misses the point
of high-DPI.

